
Dell Opens Up About Its Linux Efforts and Project Sputnik - jseliger
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/01/14/exclusive-dell-opens-up-about-its-linux-efforts-and-project-sputnik/#747a58f05264
======
auraham
I visited dell.com after reading the article, but it seems that the XPS 13
Developer Edition (DE) is not available anymore, so did they stop selling
them? Of course, the XPS 13 (both 2018 and 2019 edition) is available, but the
DE edition is not. Is there a way to buy it from Dell?

